# Solved: Google Earth.MSI - Missing



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi.

I had previously installed the current version of Google Earth with the installer "Google_Earth_CZXV.exe". Now I was missing the EXE file, and wanted to re-install, but SETUP is missing the temporary file "Google Earth.msi".

Is there anyone who simply can e-mail me that file? During installation, it is put into the TEMP folder. Now, I usually clean up my TEMP folder to keep the amount of files and space not unnecessary high.

Please e-mail me that file. Huge thanks!


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Why not just download it again?


----------



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

That is, what I did before I posted here. But it does not install, because the removal of the previous version requires that file which is missing...


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Try using this windows install cleanup

you should be able to reinstall

make a restore point first using system restore



> Warning The Windows Installer CleanUp Utility is provided "as is" to help resolve installation problems for programs that use Microsoft Windows Installer. If you use this utility, you may have to reinstall other programs. Caution is advised. We recommend that you do not use this utility with 2007 Office system products.


----------



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks. I followed up your link and downloaded the file "msicuu2.exe".

However, when trying to install the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility, I get the following error window:

Windows Script Host
There is no script module for the file extension ".vbs".

So, in order to solve a first problem (Google), I now need to find a solution for a second problem, too. :-(


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Copied from google earth forums its a way round this common complaint that you have about the missing msi ....

On Jun 11, 10:55 pm, serino wrote:

> Hello,

> I am trying to install google earth but I am receiving the 
> following message.

> "The feature you are trying to use is on anetworkresource that is 
> unavailable. Click OK to try again, or enter an alternate path to a 
> folder containing theinstallationpackage google earth.msi in the box 
> below".

> Any help is appreciated.

If you have the original setup file then i think the following should 
help you out:-- 
Follow each step in order. 
1)Have windows to show hidden files and file extensions. 
2)Log onto the computer using an ADMINISTRATOR account. 
3)Double click the setup and let it run till you see the message about 
the unavailable network resource. DO NOT CANCEL THE SETUP. 
4)Note the path it shows in the browse section: 
C:\DOCUME~1\<USER ACCOUNT>\LOCALS~1\Temp\{<some long alphanumeric 
string>}\ 
5)Use Explorer to go to the above folder Temp (have hidden files 
visible). 
There you will see a folder with the name {<some long alphanumeric 
string OTHER than the one shown above> 
6)Open the folder , in the folder or sub-folder you should see Google 
Earth.msi (It helps if you set windows to show the extension of 
files). 
7)Now go back to the Installer. Click Browse and show it the Google 
Earth.msi file you just found in the Temp folder. 
8)Preferably UNINSTALL Google Earth (Even if you want to install the 
same version). 
9)Then install from a different version or the same one.

To avoid this ALWAYS install from an Administrator account ON the 
computer. I had the problem because i installed from a Limited User 
account by right-clicking the installer and selecting run-as.. a 
Administrator account. I have a similar problem with all programs that 
I installed this way.

Post back if this method works, if it does, help others with the same 
problem (on google groups).

*If all else fails try this site * http://groups.google.com/group/earth-help


----------



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, I did this also, some time ago. I couldn't find that folder and file, so I created that folder and I copied a similar file i found in another directory to that location, but the Setup don't accepts that file. Damn...


----------



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

I am trying now to remove all Google content from my system registry...


----------



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

Still not working.

Is there nobody who could just e-mail me such a "Google Earth.msi" file? Please.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

No, nobody is going to email you an msi. The msi you received is the exact same one you can download from the Google Earth site, here.

There is no difference. If you have previously used a paid subscription, you will need to contact Google for any differences.

Another reason not to use anyone else's .msi is that their pc is not going to be the same as your pc. I'm not sure about GE, but I do know a lot of apps that will not run on a different chipset than the one they've been installed on.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Are you actually saving these files to your desktop using the Save option or are you just selecting Open?


----------



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

Good message: meanwhile I have solved the problem.

What I did: starting RegEdit, and searching entries with "Google", and deleting those. Then I run a second search, this time for "Google Earth.msi" and removed those few entries, too. With entry I mean the group that entry belongs. However, do it this way only if you really know what you're doing. otherwise you might crash your system for ever. Get someone who can do those things.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks for the solution, and thanks for marking it solved. I'm surprised that GE doesn't have an auto-removal tool, a la symntr.exe to get rid of symantec, as GE is extraordinarily pervasive.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Ok, thanks for the feedback.

I am closing this thread now. Anyone with a similar problem should start a new thread.


----------

